
What do you think about the new Wordpress? - userium
https://developer.wordpress.com/calypso/#
======
WalterSear
A bunch of people I know who've carved out a little niche for themselves
making wordpress sites for small businesses are justifably concerned that
their skillset has been made obsolete.

IMHO, (and I'd never mention it to their face) they brought it on themselves.

------
nyc111
I just tried it and I like it. I had problems using WP on my Mac and I stopped
using it. I may go back now, it seems that they fixed most of the problems.
It's fun.

------
LoneWolf
Only osx? Not interested.

~~~
alexbilbie
[https://desktop.wordpress.com/mailing-
list/](https://desktop.wordpress.com/mailing-list/)

